# Harvard scientists say FRBs may come from alien starships



## Brian G Turner (Mar 10, 2017)

Somewhat speculative, but if nothing else helps raise the profile not just of Fast Radio Bursts, but also other inexplicable signals we observe in the universe:

Mysterious flashes could be alien spacecraft at work, Harvard scientists say


----------



## Parson (Mar 10, 2017)

And just what could be constructed to make a flash that no natural phenomena could explain?


----------



## Stuart Suffel (Mar 10, 2017)

I would assume the flashing is that they're simply warning other Alien drivers to avoid the third rock from the sun


----------



## RX-79G (Mar 10, 2017)

Parson said:


> And just what could be constructed to make a flash that no natural phenomena could explain?


Aside from what the article suggests?


----------



## Parson (Mar 11, 2017)

I was speaking of scale. Are we talking a laser the size of a moon?


----------



## RX-79G (Mar 11, 2017)

It could just be a very large array of mylar mirrors.


----------



## Parson (Mar 11, 2017)

Not unthinkable I guess. I remember the Montes doing a similar thing in the "Mott in God's Eye." Cancelling their forward momentum would be a very long process without such an array on the other side.


----------



## RX-79G (Mar 11, 2017)

Could work for an established system, or to save fuel on the outbound leg.

Or it's a weapon.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 11, 2017)

What... they are _flashing _us now?


----------



## RX-79G (Mar 11, 2017)

J Riff said:


> What... they are _flashing _us now?


Billions of light years away means billions of years ago.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 11, 2017)

Yesss.. but, flashing.... means.... nevermind. It takes all types. No flashers round here, too cold.


----------



## RX-79G (Mar 12, 2017)

I was at a conference today where they mentioned that FRBs have largely been debunked as artifacts because they have been able to follow they up fast enough with other gear to see that they are huge gamma ray sources as well, indicating a natural source.


----------



## Serendipity (Mar 12, 2017)

RX-79G said:


> I was at a conference today where they mentioned that FRBs have largely been debunked as artifacts because they have been able to follow they up fast enough with other gear to see that they are huge gamma ray sources as well, indicating a natural source.


Thanks for this... I hope to use this little gem in my science fiction.


----------

